# Pidgin-Symbol in der Taskleiste beim 1. Start zu groß

## Jimini

Aloha,

ich habe seit einigen Wochen das Problem, dass das Symbol von Pidgin in der Taskleiste beim 1. Start von Pidgin nach dem Systemstart zu groß ist und somit nur teilweise dargestellt wird:

1

2

Beende ich Pidgin und starte es erneut, wird alles normal angezeigt.

Eckdaten:

- pidgin-2.6.6

- ich weiß nicht, welche Komponente von KDE damit zu tun hat, ich habe kde-meta-4.3.5 installiert

- Auflösung: 1680*1050

- xorg-server-1.7.6

Das Problem tritt sonst bei keinem anderen Programm auf, Pidgin selber funktioniert auch völlig normal, es geht also nur um die Anzeige des Icons.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

nur ein Schuss ins blaue

Da Pidgin ja ein GTK Programm ist und vermutlich seine eigenen Icons mit installiert, versuche mal als User (am besten nicht eingeloggt)  ein 

```
$ update-mime-database ~/.local/share/mime/
```

Ansonsten könntest du Pidgin mal aus einer Shell starten, evtl. bekommst du da ein paar hilfreiche Hinweise ausgegeben..?!

Oder/und auch mal in der ~/.xsession-errors Log nachsehen.

MfG

Josef

----------

## Jimini

Bisher hat es leider nichts gebracht - ich habe jedes Mal testweise rebootet, der Fehler bestand weiterhin, nur zweimal startete es normal (einmal davon wurde es per Shell gestartet). Zumindest $ update-mime-database ~/.local/share/mime/ scheint also nichts gebracht zu haben, ich schaue aber weiterhin, ob ich vielleicht ein paar Fehlermeldungen in der Shell "hinbekomme".

In der .xsession-errors sind nur zwei Einträge bezüglich Pidgin:

```
kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/pidgin

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/pidgin
```

MfG Jimini

Nachtrag: Beim Starten via Shell besteht das Problem ebenfalls, Fehlermeldungen kommen keine.

----------

